# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Advice on training needed

## samteach

Hello, there are several trained, qualified and practicing Optical Dispensers in Australia hwo would love to study in the USA, our question is who & where are best? Some are looking to work, there will register & study in the appropriate state, however, others simply want to use it as CE & PD. Can you recommend a general course, or one that is online & recognised by most (all?) licensing boards?

Sam

----------


## Snitgirl

Hi Sam,

here are a couple of places that might be able to help u.

www.nao.org
www.abo.org


Welcome to Optiboard.:cheers::cheers:

----------


## wmcdonald

If seeking to study formally you may want to evaluate the National Federation of Opticianry Schools (www.nfos.org). You will find an impressive group of schools to meet your needs. To assure accessibility check to see that they are accredited by the Commission on Opticianry Accreditation.....it is recognized by all licensed states and upon graduation you can sit for the licensing exam in those states. 

Good Luck!

----------

